# Various Rolling Stock Kits



## JuniorTm3 (Dec 7, 2016)

I recently purchased a HO Scale collection which included a great many of kits for building various types of rolling stock. There are box cars, baggage cars, cabooses etc. A lot of theses kits are from Ambroid. Are these kits preferable to a fully finished piece of rolling stock? Jim


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jim

I'm not versed on car kits from that firm, but I can
tell you, assembling car or building kits can be a
very enjoyable part of the hobby. It also gives you
brag points when you show your work to family
and guests. Go for it. Enjoy.

Don


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I was not familiar with ambroid kits. So I went searching. I learned a lot. They first came out in the 50s and ran through some time in the 70s. They are mostly wood kits. Most do not come with trucks and wheels. They are for advanced and experienced model builders. One phrase I saw was "not for the faint of heart". Sounds like a lot of frustration to me. These are
not like athearn kits that can be built in 10 minutes. A sharp single edge razor blade is a must. Here is some advice for you,
strictly my opinion. These kits have become very collectible. but
nobody builds them anymore. They just collect them. Sell them
on ebay. They seem to bring in the 10 to 20 dollar range. Sell them and use the money to buy you some rolling stock. Plus being wood there is no way they could have much detail. A little history. Ambroid is really a glue company. It was used to repair canoes. They came up with the kits to promote their glue. Most of the kits come with a tube of ambroid glue. If your kits are complete, I would sell them. There is a market. Check ebay.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JuniorTm3 said:


> I recently purchased a HO Scale collection which included a great many of kits for building various types of rolling stock. There are box cars, baggage cars, cabooses etc. A lot of theses kits are from Ambroid. Are these kits preferable to a fully finished piece of rolling stock? Jim


I agree with Don. Ambroid makes adhesives; I've never heard of them making rolling stock before. Not that I can claim an encyclopedic knowledge.

Whether they are preferable or not is relative. Formerly, many kits had much better detail than the so-called ready-to-run models, but that's no longer true. It's generally easier to customize something that isn't built yet, if that 's your bag. Some folks like the challenge and satisfaction of building something; others just want to jump in and run trains without the bother of putting it together.

So it's really an individual thing.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I agree with all the above. Sell them and get something which will give you a much more detailed better running car. Android, sorry Ambroid is best left running your phone!


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Good one Cycleops.


----------

